# The Reality of how to do real missionary work



## SolaGratia (Dec 15, 2008)

[video=youtube;-xkAwFz2jOc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xkAwFz2jOc[/video]


*Note: Only the first part is about Missions.*


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 24, 2008)

NOTES:

Amen when he speaks of God raising up locals (who often do the work better than us foreigners do). The watchword for our generation is not "The West to the Rest" but is partnership and interdependance in the Gospel.


Amen to his words, “Most of what we call missions is not missions....it is atheological..” There are many very theological uninformed missionaries.

There are some simple servants however, all missionaries are not church-planters – some are simple a-theological medical workers working in conjunction with seminary-trained church-planters. All missionaries nee not be ordaind pastors, there is room for support roles as well.


Amen to his comments on short-term missions. On average, a large 2-week short term missions trip can fund 2 long-term missionary families for a whole year (or 25 Peruvian pastors).


I don’t agree with concealing one’s needs. We have no mandate to George Mueller it. 


Yes, less than 4% of missions money goes toward frontier church-planting. 



God bless HeartCry.

Pray for a group I work with here to the West of me (Team A.P.); a rep from Heartcry meets me and my group in 2 weeks to consider partnership. This group works among the religion of Peace and have experienced much persecution.


----------

